# Laissez-vous allumer vore iMac 17" TFT?



## Skaara (12 Septembre 2003)

Je vais très certainement m'acheter le nouvel iMac 17" TFT et comme le dit le titre, peut on le laisser allumer 24h/24 ou cela pose t il quelques problèmes (notamment l'écran). D'ailleurs, celui ci est il fragile ou pas?

Merci deja pour vos réponses


----------



## Lordwizard (12 Septembre 2003)

La fonction "suspendre l'activité" est très efficace sous Mac OS X...

Je n'eteins plus mon ordi que si je m'absente plusieurs jours...

réactivation hyper-rapide n 2 à 5 secondes, bref que du bonheur !!

Aucune raison que cela soit different sur un iMac TFT...


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2003)

J'ai un iMac G4 17" LCD depuis un an maintenant, et je ne l'ai éteint que lors de mon départ en vacances cet été. Sinon il se met gentiment en veille profonde (arrêt du DD, du ventilateur...plus un bruit, écran éteint...) et quand j'en ai besoin, un petit clic de souris et en 2 ou 3 secondes il est opérationnel.

Que du bonheur!


----------



## JediMac (12 Septembre 2003)

Du point de vue préservation de l'environnement, je me suis toujours demandé si le fait d'éteindre tous les soirs était plus respectueux que de laisser le Mac en veille profonde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2003)

C'est une vraie question que tu poses là.... C'est vrai que tous ces appareils électriques que l'on laisse en veille consomment de l'électricité, donc par contre coup polluent (même l'electricité produite par les centrales hydro-électrique a un impact environnemental lorsque la ressource en eau est limitée comme cet été)

Il faudrait mesurer la consommation électrique du Mac en veille entre 2 utilisations, pour voir si elle reste inférieure à la consommation générée par une phase d'extinction puis de démarrage (qui sollicitent beaucoup le disque dur)...


----------



## myckmack (12 Septembre 2003)

Le miens, je l'éteints juste le dimanche soir afin qu'il ait un peu de repos quand même !


----------



## dany (12 Septembre 2003)

lorsque je suis chez moi, j'utilise ou je laisse tout en veille :  l'iMac 17, la télé ect... mais si je dois partir, un vieux reflex fait que j'éteind tout ! @+


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2003)

Rémy Leroy a dit:
			
		

> C'est une vraie question que tu poses là.... C'est vrai que tous ces appareils électriques que l'on laisse en veille consomment de l'électricité, donc par contre coup polluent (même l'electricité produite par les centrales hydro-électrique a un impact environnemental lorsque la ressource en eau est limitée comme cet été)
> 
> Il faudrait mesurer la consommation électrique du Mac en veille entre 2 utilisations, pour voir si elle reste inférieure à la consommation générée par une phase d'extinction puis de démarrage (qui sollicitent beaucoup le disque dur)...



On est d'accord là-dessus... Ça pose un problème... d'autant plus qu'OSX est basé sur Unix qui lui-même est fait pour n'être jamais éteint.

Pour reparler du sujet, je n'éteins que rarement mon iMac 15" LCD. Je le mets toujours en veille sauf si je m'absente une grande partie de la journée où que la maison est inoccupée. Là je l'éteins.


----------



## r e m y (13 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On est d'accord là-dessus... Ça pose un problème... d'autant plus qu'OSX est basé sur Unix qui lui-même est fait pour n'être jamais éteint.



Mouais alors là c'est un autre problème que tu soulèves... car quand le Mac passe en veille profonde, l'UNIX qui est derrière est bien "éteint".

C'est pour ça que ceux qui espèrent voir les tâches de maintenance "crontask" s'exécuter à 3heures du mat en laissant le Mac en veille en sont pour leur frais... rien ne s'exécute si le Mac est en veille!


----------



## daffyb (13 Septembre 2003)

J'ai un iMac G3 CRT et je ne l'éteins JAMAIS sauf quand il y a de l'orage. Il est resté allumé même pendant la canicule (je précise que cette version n'a pas de ventilo).
Je n'utilise pas la veille prologée car il fait office de serveur. 
La seule chose qui se met en veille est l'écran (extiction de l'écran après 15 minutes).
Voilà.
De plus, comme souligné au dessus, les taches de maintenance ne se font pas si le mac est en veille prolongée.
Et pour finir, le disque dur ne se met pas en veille non plus car je pars du principe que ceux sont les démarage et les extinctions qui cassent les disque. Pour re-finir, j'ai déjà perdu suffisament de données à cause de disque SCSI se mettant en veille sous Final Cut Pro pour empêcher toute mise en veille de ces supports.

Bien cordi@lement,

Bertrand


----------



## decoris (13 Septembre 2003)

pour respecter l'environement, mieux vaut l'éteindre (sauf si on va le réutiliser dans les 3 à 4 heures qui suivent.

avec panther on pourra programmer le démarage, afin de ne pas perdre de temps (c'est possible avec ibezz actuellement)

je conseillerai à tout l emonde de le faire à ce moment, c'est pas grand chose et si chacun fait un effort, on sent la différence...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Septembre 2003)

mon eMac couplé à OSX se met en veille et tt s'eteint,meme le ventilo(ce qui n'etait pas le cas de l'iMac bondi),la machine ne chauffe pas du tt,c'est génial!...
c'est bien mieux pour la machine de la laisser en veille...
et pour les economies,faut pas exagerer ,un ordi ou une télé en veille ,cela ne consomme pas telement...


----------



## Lordwizard (13 Septembre 2003)

Je suis bien d'accord !! La suspension d'activité est vraiment génial !!

Il faudra me prouver par des chiffres sérieux, que cela est bcp plus consommateur que l'allumage/extinction qui lui est particulièrement gourmand en énergie !!


----------



## decoris (13 Septembre 2003)

une télé en veille consomme environ 500kwh/an. ça fait qd même 30 euros...
un mac doit consommer encore plus étant donné que la tour + l'écran restent en veille...

et pour la différence de conso, c'est très simple à vérifier : lors d'un démarrage, l'ibook utilise 1,5% de batterie MAXIMUM.
lors d'une mise en veille, il perd de 0,4 à 0,7% par heure. le calcul est vite fait...
deux à quatre heures de veille = un boot...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> une télé en veille consomme environ 500kwh/an. ça fait qd même 30 euros...
> un mac doit consommer encore plus étant donné que la tour + l'écran restent en veille...
> 
> et pour la différence de conso, c'est très simple à vérifier : lors d'un démarrage, l'ibook utilise 1,5% de batterie MAXIMUM.
> ...



peut etre mais ce qui motive ,c'est que la durée du tube est grandement prolongée...
30 euros je veux bien te croire(pour une fois,fais moi la bise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )mais c'est une assurance sur la durée de vie du tube...parce que a chaque démarrage,le tube prends un coup,aussi bien pour la télé que le moniteur CRT du mac...


----------



## Skaara (13 Septembre 2003)

Merci beaucoup pour ces réponses! Je peux donc passer commande sans soucis


----------



## decoris (14 Septembre 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> 30 euros je veux bien te croire(pour une fois,fais moi la bise
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je ne vois pas ou tu veux en venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






le seul avantage de laisser sa TV sous tension est qu'elle se rallume plus vite (et surtout depuis la télécommande), mais le tube cathodique n'est pas alimenté en position stand-by... donc ça ne préserve pas le tube de laisser sa TV sous tension 
et puis notre ami veut un imac TFT, donc niveau écran pas de problème (il ne consomme pas plus en veille qu'arreté) par contre niveau de veille, là je pense qu'il vaut mieux l'éteindre le soir et le rallumer le matin, et se contenter de mise en veille pendant la journée... on ne perd pas bcp de temps, on ne prend pas de risque si il y a un orage ou une panne de courant pdt la nuit, et on économise de l'argent..


----------



## daffyb (14 Septembre 2003)

sauf que l'arrêt et le redémarrage d'un DD use prématurément un disque, c'est comme pour une ampoule électrique. C'est à force de l'allumer et de l'éteindre qu'elle grille....
c'est tout


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> je conseillerai à tout l emonde de le faire à ce moment, c'est pas grand chose et si chacun fait un effort, on sent la différence...







faut pas deconner non plus... le mac, c'est 3,5% du marché...
 ferais mieux de plus utiliser les transports en comun, le velo, de pas laisser l'eau couler qd tu te laves les dents, etc... (c'est marrant comme on est formaté des notre plus jeune age, au discours ecolo... voila un autre sujet de debat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## WebOliver (14 Septembre 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> (...) (c'est marrant comme on est formaté des notre plus jeune age, au discours ecolo... voila un autre sujet de debat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On en avait d'ailleurs parlé dans *ce sujet*.


----------



## JediMac (14 Septembre 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> faut pas deconner non plus... le mac, c'est 3,5% du marché...


Bien d'accord, mais ce genre de réflexe convient à tout type d'appareil électrique qui dispose d'une veille. C'est donc un bon geste à avoir et qui vraiment ne représente pas une contrainte énorme.


----------



## jeje (21 Septembre 2003)

Je laisse mon iMac 17" (800Mhz) que je possède depuis un peu plus d'un an allumé tout le temps sauf quand je pars en week end ou en vacances... 

Par contre je protège mon écran que je mets en veille au bout de 10 minutes.. et même 1 minute le soir pour être sûr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pareil pour le iBook ES466 qui a maintenant 3 ans et qui fonctionne toujours sans soucis

Les 2 macs sont reliés par un swich ethernet et connectés 24h/24 

voilà!

En tout cas très bon choix le nouvel iMac


----------



## minime (27 Septembre 2003)

Quelques chiffres sur la consommation du PowerMac G5 publiés par un magazine allemand (c't magazine) et repostés sur ArsTechnica. Une fois mis en veille on dirait qu'il ne consomme plus grand chose.

PowerMac G5 1,8 GHz
off: 2W
sleeping: 9W
idle: 124W
under load: 135W

PowerMac G5 2x2 GHz
off: 2W
sleeping: 11W
idle: 154W
under load: 166W


----------



## quark67 (5 Octobre 2003)

Consommation electrique de la gamme de Mac actuelle:

http://www.apple.com/about/environment/design/env_attributes/index.html


----------



## JPTK (5 Octobre 2003)

> faut pas deconner non plus... le mac, c'est 3,5% du marché...
> ferais mieux de plus utiliser les transports en comun, le velo, de pas laisser l'eau couler qd tu te laves les dents, etc... (c'est marrant comme on est formaté des notre plus jeune age, au discours ecolo... voila un autre sujet de debat  )



T'as vraiment l'impression qu'on est formaté au discours écolo ??? C'est une blague ou quoi ? Ce thread en est la preuve... peu importe que l'impact d'éteindre son mac ou pas soit vraiment important, en tout cas on est toujours en train de pinailler.

On a bien compris que laisser couler l'eau c'est pas bien, jeter ses clopes par terre non plus mais on l'a pas compris tout de suite... au début on entendait surtout "ouaii attends c'est pas parce que je fais couler l'eau qd je me brosse les dents que je vais vider les nappes phréatiques" tu vois ? Le même genre que : "c'est pas avec mes 3 w que je vais faire chauffer les centrales"

Je crois surtout que si il y a formatage c'est plutôt vis à vis du : "mon disc dur, mon écran, mes données, mon, ma, moi, je"

Tout pour ma gueule quoi... ouai là on sent bien le formatage.


----------



## decoris (6 Octobre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> On a bien compris que laisser couler l'eau c'est pas bien, jeter ses clopes par terre non plus mais on l'a pas compris tout de suite... au début on entendait surtout "ouaii attends c'est pas parce que je fais couler l'eau qd je me brosse les dents que je vais vider les nappes phréatiques" tu vois ? Le même genre que : "c'est pas avec mes 3 w que je vais faire chauffer les centrales"



ben ouais, si chacun fait un effort (qui ne coute rien du tout), ça peut changer pas mal de choses... et rien à voir avec le discours écolo, c'est juste une question de bon sens...


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ferais mieux de plus utiliser les transports en comun, le velo, de pas laisser l'eau couler qd tu te laves les dents, etc... (c'est marrant comme on est formaté des notre plus jeune age, au discours ecolo... voila un autre sujet de debat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour moi, ce n'est pas être écolo : il ne s'agit là que de bon sens !


----------

